# Traded in my '02 Tacoma with a '02 6'9' LD for a '11 Tacoma with a '21 Fisher 7'2" HS



## jonnyb76 (Jul 26, 2007)

Had my '02 since '07 it had 108k when i bought it and when i traded it in this past october it had 285k it was a silver V6 4x4 SR5 Base Access Cab MT, The '11 is a carbon copy of the 1st Gen it's a Super White V6 4x4 SR5 Base Access Cab AT however it had 58k on the odometer. I put timbrens on the front of the '02 to help with the plow, the previous owner had a leveling kit installed on the '11 3in in the front and 1"in in the back. I am smitten with the '11 and the 7'2" HS! the metal cutting edge and the down preasure are big improvement on it's ability to back drag! i feel pretty lucky to have stumbled upon the '11!


----------



## buttaluv (Dec 8, 2000)

Awesome little rigs.. this is my last year doing snow commercially and am toying with the idea of a rig like yours for just doing my families, mine, etc..


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Nice!!! Good luck!


----------



## jonnyb76 (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks, I loved my 1st Gen and am just as in love if not more so with the 2nd gen. I hope you enjoy your retirement from commercial plowing and get your own taco setup to enjoy!


----------

